# Opengl



## m-ashr (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi
I have a problem


```
Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
```


----------



## talsamon (Aug 2, 2015)

Is nvidia-346 sure the right driver for your card? Have you run `nvidia-xconfig`?
Post the output of `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log`. Attach /etc/xorg.conf.


----------



## m-ashr (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks for the answer. The card is a GeForce GT 740M and I'm instaling x11/nvidia-driver-340

The log and config that you wanted added

And

```
X-Video Extension version 2.2
screen #0
  Adaptor #0: "NV17 Video Texture"
  number of ports: 32
  port base: 601
  operations supported: PutImage
  supported visuals:
  depth 24, visualID 0x21
  depth 24, visualID 0x24
  depth 24, visualID 0x25
  depth 24, visualID 0x26
  depth 24, visualID 0x27
  depth 24, visualID 0x28
  depth 24, visualID 0x29
  depth 24, visualID 0x2a
  depth 24, visualID 0x2b
  depth 24, visualID 0x2c
  depth 24, visualID 0x2d
  depth 24, visualID 0x2e
  depth 24, visualID 0x2f
  depth 24, visualID 0x30
  depth 24, visualID 0x31
  depth 24, visualID 0x32
  depth 24, visualID 0x33
  depth 24, visualID 0x34
  depth 24, visualID 0x35
  depth 24, visualID 0x36
  depth 24, visualID 0x37
  depth 24, visualID 0x38
  depth 24, visualID 0x39
  depth 24, visualID 0x3a
  depth 24, visualID 0x3b
  depth 24, visualID 0x3c
  depth 24, visualID 0x3d
  depth 24, visualID 0x3e
  depth 24, visualID 0x3f
  depth 24, visualID 0x40
  depth 24, visualID 0x41
  depth 24, visualID 0x42
  depth 24, visualID 0x43
  depth 24, visualID 0x44
  depth 24, visualID 0x45
  depth 24, visualID 0x46
  depth 24, visualID 0x47
  depth 24, visualID 0x48
  depth 24, visualID 0x49
  depth 24, visualID 0x4a
  depth 24, visualID 0x4b
  depth 24, visualID 0x4c
  depth 24, visualID 0x4d
  depth 24, visualID 0x4e
  depth 24, visualID 0x4f
  depth 24, visualID 0x50
  depth 24, visualID 0x51
  depth 24, visualID 0x52
  depth 24, visualID 0x53
  depth 24, visualID 0x54
  depth 24, visualID 0x55
  depth 24, visualID 0x56
  depth 24, visualID 0x57
  depth 24, visualID 0x58
  depth 24, visualID 0x59
  depth 24, visualID 0x5a
  depth 24, visualID 0x5b
  depth 24, visualID 0x5c
  depth 24, visualID 0x5d
  depth 24, visualID 0x5e
  depth 24, visualID 0x5f
  depth 24, visualID 0x60
  depth 24, visualID 0x61
  depth 24, visualID 0x62
  depth 24, visualID 0x63
  depth 24, visualID 0x64
  depth 24, visualID 0x65
  depth 24, visualID 0x66
  depth 24, visualID 0x67
  depth 24, visualID 0x68
  depth 24, visualID 0x69
  depth 24, visualID 0x6a
  depth 24, visualID 0x6b
  depth 24, visualID 0x6c
  depth 24, visualID 0x6d
  depth 24, visualID 0x6e
  depth 24, visualID 0x22
  depth 24, visualID 0x6f
  depth 24, visualID 0x70
  depth 24, visualID 0x71
  depth 24, visualID 0x72
  depth 24, visualID 0x73
  depth 24, visualID 0x74
  depth 24, visualID 0x75
  depth 24, visualID 0x76
  depth 24, visualID 0x77
  depth 24, visualID 0x78
  depth 24, visualID 0x79
  depth 24, visualID 0x7a
  depth 24, visualID 0x7b
  depth 24, visualID 0x7c
  depth 24, visualID 0x7d
  depth 24, visualID 0x7e
  depth 24, visualID 0x7f
  depth 24, visualID 0x80
  depth 24, visualID 0x81
  depth 24, visualID 0x82
  depth 24, visualID 0x83
  depth 24, visualID 0x84
  depth 24, visualID 0x85
  depth 24, visualID 0x86
  depth 24, visualID 0x87
  depth 24, visualID 0x88
  depth 24, visualID 0x89
  depth 24, visualID 0x8a
  depth 24, visualID 0x8b
  depth 24, visualID 0x8c
  depth 24, visualID 0x8d
  depth 24, visualID 0x8e
  depth 24, visualID 0x8f
  depth 24, visualID 0x90
  depth 24, visualID 0x91
  depth 24, visualID 0x92
  depth 24, visualID 0x93
  depth 24, visualID 0x94
  depth 24, visualID 0x95
  depth 24, visualID 0x96
  depth 24, visualID 0x97
  depth 24, visualID 0x98
  depth 24, visualID 0x99
  depth 24, visualID 0x9a
  depth 24, visualID 0x9b
  depth 24, visualID 0x9c
  depth 24, visualID 0x9d
  depth 24, visualID 0x9e
  depth 24, visualID 0x9f
  depth 24, visualID 0xa0
  depth 24, visualID 0xa1
  depth 24, visualID 0xa2
  depth 24, visualID 0xa3
  depth 24, visualID 0xa4
  depth 24, visualID 0xa5
  depth 24, visualID 0xa6
  depth 24, visualID 0xa7
  depth 24, visualID 0xa8
  depth 24, visualID 0xa9
  depth 24, visualID 0xaa
  depth 24, visualID 0xab
  depth 24, visualID 0xac
  depth 24, visualID 0xad
  depth 24, visualID 0xae
  depth 24, visualID 0xaf
  depth 24, visualID 0xb0
  depth 24, visualID 0xb1
  depth 24, visualID 0xb2
  depth 24, visualID 0xb3
  depth 24, visualID 0xb4
  depth 24, visualID 0xb5
  depth 24, visualID 0xb6
  depth 24, visualID 0xb7
  depth 24, visualID 0xb8
  depth 24, visualID 0xb9
  number of attributes: 7
  "XV_SET_DEFAULTS" (range 0 to 0)
  client settable attribute
  "XV_ITURBT_709" (range 0 to 1)
  client settable attribute
  client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
  "XV_SYNC_TO_VBLANK" (range 0 to 1)
  client settable attribute
  client gettable attribute (current value is 1)
  "XV_BRIGHTNESS" (range -1000 to 1000)
  client settable attribute
  client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
  "XV_CONTRAST" (range -1000 to 1000)
  client settable attribute
  client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
  "XV_SATURATION" (range -1000 to 1000)
  client settable attribute
  client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
  "XV_HUE" (range -1000 to 1000)
  client settable attribute
  client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
  maximum XvImage size: 16384 x 16384
  Number of image formats: 4
  id: 0x32595559 (YUY2)
  guid: 59555932-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
  bits per pixel: 16
  number of planes: 1
  type: YUV (packed)
  id: 0x32315659 (YV12)
  guid: 59563132-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
  bits per pixel: 12
  number of planes: 3
  type: YUV (planar)
  id: 0x59565955 (UYVY)
  guid: 55595659-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
  bits per pixel: 16
  number of planes: 1
  type: YUV (packed)
  id: 0x30323449 (I420)
  guid: 49343230-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
  bits per pixel: 12
  number of planes: 3
  type: YUV (planar)
screen #1
no adaptors present
```


----------



## talsamon (Aug 2, 2015)

What I see is:
Under Monitor0  HorizSync and  VertRefresh is missing (but I don't really think, that's the problem).
What says `kldstat`?


----------



## m-ashr (Aug 2, 2015)

```
root@BSD:~ # kldstat
Id Refs Address  Size  Name
 1  55 0xffffffff80200000 1755658  kernel
 2  2 0xffffffff81956000 b98d8  linux.ko
 3  1 0xffffffff81a10000 8718  acpi_video.ko
 4  1 0xffffffff81a19000 6cfc0  vboxdrv.ko
 5  1 0xffffffff81a86000 e106d8  nvidia.ko
 6  1 0xffffffff82897000 11628  ipmi.ko
 7  2 0xffffffff828a9000 23d0  smbus.ko
 8  1 0xffffffff82a11000 538a  fdescfs.ko
 9  1 0xffffffff82a17000 11a40  if_urtwn.ko
10  1 0xffffffff82a29000 357f  ums.ko
11  1 0xffffffff82a2d000 6c564  i915kms.ko
12  1 0xffffffff82a9a000 47f80  drm2.ko
13  4 0xffffffff82ae2000 1ff2  iicbus.ko
14  1 0xffffffff82ae4000 1a46  iic.ko
15  1 0xffffffff82ae6000 1e48  iicbb.ko
16  1 0xffffffff82ae8000 ded6  fuse.ko
```


----------



## talsamon (Aug 2, 2015)

Sorry, in the moment no idea.


----------



## m-ashr (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks for your time that spend for me. I'm sorry for my bad English


----------



## protocelt (Aug 2, 2015)

This looks like a laptop with hybrid graphics. Sometimes these laptops work with FreeBSD and sometimes they don't. Try manually creating a xorg.conf file with only the following in it:

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier  "Card0"
    Driver      "nvidia"
EndSection
```


----------



## m-ashr (Aug 2, 2015)

I do but in xorg.0.log :

```
(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
```
and in `xvinfo` :

```
root@BSD:~ # xvinfo
X-Video Extension version 2.2
screen #0
no adaptors present
```


----------



## protocelt (Aug 2, 2015)

In that case, try with only this instead in the xorg.conf file:

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier  "Card0"
    Driver      "intel"
EndSection
```


----------



## m-ashr (Aug 2, 2015)

In this case I dont see any error in Xorg.0.log but `xvinfo` like later
and `glxinfo` run whitout error.


----------



## protocelt (Aug 2, 2015)

m-ashr said:


> In this case I dont see any error in Xorg.0.log but `xvinfo` like later
> and `glxinfo` run whitout error.


I'm sorry but I don't understand what your saying here. It does or does not work for you?


----------



## m-ashr (Aug 3, 2015)

Sorry, it does not work.


----------



## protocelt (Aug 3, 2015)

Does the laptop either have a physical toggle switch somewhere or a setting in the UEFI/BIOS to choose which graphics card to use as the primary card?


----------



## m-ashr (Aug 3, 2015)

No


----------



## protocelt (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm sorry, but unfortunately I don't have any other ideas I can offer for help. Someone else here may have similar hardware and/or an alternative way to approach this.


----------



## m-ashr (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for your time that spend for me


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2015)

Remove the NVidia driver if you want to use the Intel driver. The NVidia driver also replaces several Xorg libraries. Those do not play nice with other drivers and only work with the NVidia driver.


----------

